
Ask HN: How to import passwords from Safari to Firefox macOS? - mrsmee89
Google came up with nothing. Is this possible? Firefox is working way better for me these days but I&#x27;m so enmeshed with apples eco system. Any way to import (or better yet sync) passwords from safari to other browsers?
======
auslegung
This might help
[https://gist.github.com/rmondello/b933231b1fcc83a7db0b](https://gist.github.com/rmondello/b933231b1fcc83a7db0b)
but it doesn’t seem ideal. The author mentions the ‘security’ command line
tool, maybe that could help?

------
olliej
It isn’t really easy - for hopefully obvious reasons the system keychain is
super paranoid about releasing credentials.

It might be _possible_

IIRC you may be able to use the security (or possibly security2) utility on
the commandline, but I can’t recall the cmdline (or if it works with SRI
enabled). It may also gate access on whether it is a development build.

------
towndrunk
Uh... maybe try google.

~~~
mrsmee89
Surprisingly couldn't find anything on the big g. Thanks though

